# Front MAF link pipe. (Flexible)



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Hi all. 

So recently Iv tried to fit a ARC box. 

The bottom maf pipe is rubber ridge on my car. I need the flexible link pipe just to marry up the box and the MAF sensor, 

Would anyone happen to have one, anyone who’s done a single turbo conversion should have one spare. 
See pic of what I need. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## matthwehenson (Jan 11, 2022)

‘


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this what you want? 


http://jdmperformanceparts.co.uk/nissan-skyline-r32-gtr-gt-r-rb26dett-air-intake-pipe-jdm-5.html


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

MS33 said:


> Is this what you want?
> 
> 
> http://jdmperformanceparts.co.uk/nissan-skyline-r32-gtr-gt-r-rb26dett-air-intake-pipe-jdm-5.html


Cheers mate. Got one sorted now but that’s a good link for other bits


----------

